# What Ex Pen is best ?



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Okay,

So far when I have had to leave for "all day" My 2 shelties are on auto pilot ( we have a doggie door and a good acre plus fenced ) and Emma would go to my girlfriend's home for a "visit". Emma uses a peepee pad or outdoors but she never uses the doggie dog as it is Large and makes a loud slap noise. We like that she doesn't use the doggie door. And even though the shelties are great with Emma I am always cognizant that "accidents could happen" so we never leave Emma alone with the shelties. She either, goes with me or is in the crate ( rare/ for brief times) or with my neighbor friend. Also we have the new puppy Twinkle.

Now the problem. And my proposed solution.

My girlfriend got a cat /kitten for Xmas and its well, "not so friendly".

So I think if I get an ex pen Emma and the new puppy Twinkle can be safe and togetther when I have to leave the house. 

What size should I get? What brand s are best? I will place it in our tiled large dining room where there is a wall of windows/doors and they can watch all the activities outdoors ( shelties, gguinea fowl and horses) so they will not be bored. Emma and Twinkle get along well so I am confident they will be fine together. What do you think. I will probably have to leave them 2-3 non- consecutive days per week, not every week.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

First, your little sweethearts...are just so darn cute. I love the pic in your aviator and the one with the sweet baby laying on
Emma.

For my two little ones, we got this x-pen from Amazon. It has been wonderful. They do have a smaller one as well. but we opted for the larger one.

It keeps them safe, and plenty of room for them to play in. It is so easy to put together, and can be moved easily for cleaning.

http://www.amazon.com/Iris-CI-908-Commerci...8611&sr=8-8

Hugs to your little ones...they are just too cute :wub:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I've got a couple of midwest pens which are very sturdy and hold up well over time and outdoor use. But in general I prefer the Seabreeze pens as they are very lightweight and easy to handle. If your pups are not jumpers, a 24 in pen should be fine. If they are, I'd go higher. 

Also, I would put some sort of mat under the pen so they don't push it across the slippery floor.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I have a nice x-pen but seldom use it except for when we are outside for longer periods of time doing yardwork. None of mine have been able to scale it but I got the 3 foot............if you think they might be able to scale 2 feet, go with the three!! I would also suggest one that has a door that you can go through without having to scale the pen. Mine has a door but it is only an opening for the pups to go in and out...........stepping over a three foot high pen isn't the easiest thing I have done!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 6 2009, 10:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=700242


> I've got a couple of midwest pens which are very sturdy and hold up well over time and outdoor use. But in general I prefer the Seabreeze pens as they are very lightweight and easy to handle. If your pups are not jumpers, a 24 in pen should be fine. If they are, I'd go higher.
> 
> Also, I would put some sort of mat under the pen so they don't push it across the slippery floor.[/B]



I gave my Midwest pen away because it was just too heavy for indoor use and traded it in for a Seabreeze.

I love my Seabreeze pen!!!

http://www.seabreezepetitepens.com/


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

I bought the GOLD ZINC x-pen and the only thing I don't like is the NOISE it makes when moved around etc......it actually really SCARES Bella. Otherwise, I love the way it folds down etc......very mobile. I found it on line at amazon.com. I got it for 32.99 !!!! I had bought the EXACT one at Petsmart for 80.00~~~~so I took the receipt in and a print out of the amazon ad and they honored the price. I do wish I had the heavy duty platic one but they are costly. The one I have is 24 in high, 8 panels...great size!
Elizabeth


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I like the Seabreeze pens. 
http://www.seabreezepetitepens.com/

I have them in various sizes. I have a couple of the 24 inch ones but I also have a few of the 18 " high ones because those fit in my suitcase. 

I also like the Rover Pens also
http://www.seabreezepetitepens.com/

They are a bit pricey though but they look nice!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I don't know anything about pens because we don't have one, but I love the ones that are white, with only vertical posts and they look like baby playpens? What kind are those? I like those because dogs can't climb out and they look cute.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Jan 7 2009, 12:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=700801


> I don't know anything about pens because we don't have one, but I love the ones that are white, with only vertical posts and they look like baby playpens? What kind are those? I like those because dogs can't climb out and they look cute.[/B]


Those are the rover pens. I like them also! I might need to get them for our new house...


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 6 2009, 10:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=700804


> QUOTE (tamizami @ Jan 7 2009, 12:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=700801





> I don't know anything about pens because we don't have one, but I love the ones that are white, with only vertical posts and they look like baby playpens? What kind are those? I like those because dogs can't climb out and they look cute.[/B]


Those are the rover pens. I like them also! I might need to get them for our new house...
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thanks Stacy, I love those! Okay....I think we need to hear more about your new house.....please?


----------



## prism (Dec 29, 2008)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Jan 6 2009, 05:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=700196


> First, your little sweethearts...are just so darn cute. I love the pic in your aviator and the one with the sweet baby laying on
> Emma.
> 
> For my two little ones, we got this x-pen from Amazon. It has been wonderful. They do have a smaller one as well. but we opted for the larger one.
> ...


I have to second this x-pen. If you watch Amazon, when it's back in stock and shipping from Amazon (not another store), it runs about $60. I actually bought the smaller pen by Iris and it has been wonderful. My pup is only 15 wks and I often wonder if he will be able to jump out. If that ever happens, I can always rig some soft plastic fencing on the top and clip it on with some of those plastic ties. I'd probably get the larger one if I had it to do over again. These ones will move and fold up in a pinch to be able to mop up and clean under. Or will even stash behind a couch when you have company or want to put it away. 

I had a gold zinc x-pen from Petco and it was horrible and so unsightly in the house. It could scratch up my floors and also the pup had to jump up to get out the door. The door stuck and was hard to open. It was also very noisy and had alot of sharp edges to it. I would not recommend a metal one for indoor use. 
</span>


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Well guys, the X-pen we got is working out fairly well. Emma is not crazy about any pen, period. But since she can play with Twinkle and have a comfy bed and toys she is okay with it. I bought the Superyard XT Play yard made by North States Industries Inc model no.8666. Its 26 inches tall and has 18 square ft of room. It can even be enlarged by additional panels ( sold separately). This particular pen was on sale with a "pet perks card" and I got $20 off. It also comes with a very nice strap that turns into a soft handle when its collapsed.

http://www.amazon.com/North-States-Superya...y/dp/B00020L78M

We have the pen up and not closed ( in 1 corner) and in the far end we have the "pee pee pads" And I put down 2 pads. Now I am not sure if Emma taught Twinkle or Twinkle is a "genious pup" but potty training seems complete. We have gotten over a whole week without any mistakes ( day and night) The only mistakes are miss aiming of the little butt over the pee pee pad edges. She thinks if her paws are on the paper the pee and poo are........which occasionally is not the case. Twink will get out of a warm bed and go through 2 rooms and a hall to go potty so I believe she's "got it".

I keep reading how Maltese are difficult to house break and have not found that with either Emma or Twink. In fact my Shelties were very easy to house break and the Maltese were every bit as easy, or easier ( as the shelties were trained to go outdoors)

I have left them in the pen for 2 full work days and they seemed to be tolerating it. In fact most days that I am here they sleep most of the day away.

Twink has a totally different demeanor than Emma, Twinkle is full of bravado and independent, Emma is calm and demure. Emma is a very dependent dog, Twinks says goodnight and head into our big bed without us..........even mid day. Its so funny to see her tiny 2 lb body on our queen sized bed....alone. Emma sleeps near me or the shelties......in my office, the living room, etc. She would never sleep in a room by herself.

I will take some pictures of them in their matching outfits.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 7 2009, 01:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=700804


> QUOTE (tamizami @ Jan 7 2009, 12:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=700801





> I don't know anything about pens because we don't have one, but I love the ones that are white, with only vertical posts and they look like baby playpens? What kind are those? I like those because dogs can't climb out and they look cute.[/B]


Those are the rover pens. I like them also! I might need to get them for our new house...
[/B][/QUOTE]

ooo i love those but never knew what they were called. congrats on your new house


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Jan 15 2009, 02:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706668


> Well guys, the X-pen we got is working out fairly well. Emma is not crazy about any pen, period. But since she can play with Twinkle and have a comfy bed and toys she is okay with it. I bought the Superyard XT Play yard made by North States Industries Inc model no.8666. Its 26 inches tall and has 18 square ft of room. It can even be enlarged by additional panels ( sold separately). This particular pen was on sale with a "pet perks card" and I got $20 off. It also comes with a very nice strap that turns into a soft handle when its collapsed.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/North-States-Superya...y/dp/B00020L78M
> 
> ...


im so glad its working out for you and your girls. i have two monkeys so that playpen just sits in the storage room


----------

